# We discover the wild Cherokee Plums...



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 23, 2014)

So, yesterday, I had a great afternoon with my daughter ( Indiana Robin, The Explorer), and came home with some wild plums, as well as some small seedling plants to try and grow.
She had been out in the woods looking for fossils, and noticed a tree with fruit on it, so she investigated it,  and discovered that they were tiny wild golden plums.
She drove to my house and got me, and we went back in her trusty little Ford Ranger, and I brought along my trusty shovel.


We first picked a nice batch of the wild plums, and then we dug up a few of the little seedling plants growing nearby. Some of them were only a few feet tall, but already had borne fruit this year, so those are the ones we dug up.
I figured if they bloomed and had fruit already, then I should have even more plums from them next year.

When I looked the plums up on the internet, I found they have several names, depending on the area where they grow.  They come in both red and yellow varieties, and we got some of both.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 23, 2014)

We did the same thing years ago. We had both the red and yellow. Makes the best plum cobbler I've ever tasted. That was at our previous house. I wish I had some here.


----------



## Ina (Jun 23, 2014)

We have some of those, and we got them the same way. The next year some of them bore fruit, and by the second year, all were full of fruit. They make a great plum jam. Now I have to con the boys across the way to pick them. I give them each two quart jars of jam. WORKS :tapfoot:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 23, 2014)

We have some in our area too growing wild, we just call them beach plums, although there's no beach around.


----------

